# Very flexible tubing



## GillesF (16 Aug 2011)

Hi guys

I'm thinking of buying a cannister filter for my nano tank (10l) and modifying it so it fits the tank size. The filter will be hidden in a bookcase. I'm afraid that the tubing will bend too much and make the spraybar go up (which can be desastrous). Does anyone know where I can get very flexible tubing that you can easily bend, like the tubes used for the Rapids Mini Canister? See picture: http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/prcans ... nister.htm

Thanks
Gilles


----------



## Gill (16 Aug 2011)

I think the one you are looking for is called Conduit Piping, Screwfix, B+Q sell it


----------



## GillesF (16 Aug 2011)

Apparently, they don't sell it in the right diameter  (it's for an Eheim 2211)


----------



## Nelson (16 Aug 2011)

are you based in the UK ?.
if so you may need to check the voltage on that filter.


----------



## GillesF (16 Aug 2011)

No, im from belgium. Im planning on buying an eheim 2211, not the rapids, but i think the tubing will bend too much


----------



## DRillo (16 Aug 2011)

Tygon tubing is very flexible and very kink resistant - might be worth a look.


----------



## GillesF (16 Aug 2011)

I was more thinking of tubing that you bend into a certain position and then it stays like that. Maybe it's better to buy some PVC elbows and make a fixed construction.


----------



## Nelson (17 Aug 2011)

GillesF said:
			
		

> Im planning on buying an eheim 2211, not the rapids


guess i should have read your post properly    .


----------



## clonitza (17 Aug 2011)

Just use couplings to bend the eheim's hoses in your desired position. It's easier.

Mike


----------



## GillesF (17 Aug 2011)

Any ideas about the filter outlet? I'm thinking of a nano glass lily pipe but it might be too strong for a 30cm tank (10l). I'll probably have to point it directly to the front instead of left-->right


----------



## clonitza (17 Aug 2011)

Why such a big filter anyway? 
Dennerle makes 2 nice filters for nano, boyu and resun also and there are others.


----------



## GillesF (17 Aug 2011)

I'm not sure about the quality of the boyu or resun. That Dennerle looks nice but the water flow will be even stronger than the Eheim (360 l/h). Watt consumption is rather high too for such a filter. Do you own such a Dennerle?


----------



## clonitza (17 Aug 2011)

No, for nano's I use only internal filtration (Eheim Pick Up 2006) and I plan to upgrade them to Dennerle's corner filter (Eckfilter) cause it's slimmer. No need to complicate things, run around hoses, get a noisy canister. You don't even need too much media for these aquariums .. you just need something to move the water around. Add some Eheim Substrat Pro or Seachem Matrix in them and the water will be crystal clear. As for the looks, a black background is sufficient.

Mike


----------



## GillesF (17 Aug 2011)

I already have an internal filter and want to get rid of it because I don't like the sight 
I was thinking of modifying the needle wheel of the Eheim 2211 or reducing the flow with a quick connection


----------



## SKP1995 (17 Aug 2011)

I reckon if you fill the canister tightly with media, it would reduce the flow sufficiently.  I use a 2211 on my 14l cube nano and it isn't overpowered at all.  I also made my own inlet/outlet using clear acrylic pipe as I couldn't be bothered with the fragility and expense of glassware, here's a pic. 





EDIT:  It's also worth noting that the boyu, resun and dennerle filters need to be at the same height as the tank, the 2211 can be hidden underneath the tank which, to me, is a major plus.


----------



## GillesF (17 Aug 2011)

Hi Piemonster, thanks for the info. So you are only using the filter media to slow down the filter?
I'm impressed by your "glassware", looks great!


----------



## SKP1995 (17 Aug 2011)

Slowing down the flow hasn't been something that I have aimed to do but if I wanted to, I could add more media (my canister isn't completely filled) which would definitely give a reduction on flow.


----------

